# question for breeders



## Animals for less (Jul 16, 2013)

I am a helmet breeder. I habe noticed that they are not for the most part good parents. They abandon their chicks after a week or so and I am constantly having to hand feed and save the little guys. The parents will leave the nest and not feed and other cock birds will attack the babies so I have to pull them out. Any suggestions?


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Helmets for the most part, like all shorter beak birds will have trouble raising there own young fully. You may need to use foster parents like rollers or homers to raise them. Some Helmet breeders use an incubator and brooder box to hand raise them from the egg. I just had 2 young Helmets hatch out yesterday in my incubator setup.

regards Gordon
.....


----------



## Animals for less (Jul 16, 2013)

Ya I've been using either fosters or hand rearing myself. I wanted to see if there was any other thing I could do


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

No, that's about it you have got it just about covered, apart from selective breeding from only Helmets that are able to raise their own young. I have some plainheads that raise their young without any trouble and others that lay the eggs and then walk off.

regards Gordon
.....


----------

